# Internships 4 America



## ChungyUK (Feb 27, 2008)

Hey guys you might have come across me on one of the internship pages but I need to know a few things.

I've been offered a Internship at the Internship 4 America company and they've offered me a IT intern position. I told them my situation saying i've graduated from University last yr in the UK and wanted to do a Internship in the USA. The reason I want to this is because I want to gain international experience and sample a new culture etc. Anyway I got a reply saying i got accepted, which was exciting. I've already had 2 interviews over the phone and they sound really nice but you know what they say....when something sounds good to be true, it probably is.

But I've read somewhere that this company is a fake and they scam you big time. Its roughly around $3,647 or something for this 18 month programme and they provide you with free housing and pay you a stipend of $6.55 per hour which isnt much. I think the programme itself is expensive but is that how much internship programs cost?

I would like to know if anyone recently or in the past has taken up an internship with this company? I am desperate to do an internship in the USA but havin second thoughts right now....can anyone out there help me please?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

I have to say that their website doesn't inspire great confidence. If they are a legit program, it seems odd that they are operating from a "freebie" website parking service.

They have tightened up the requirements a bit for the "exchange" visa (J category). You might be interested in the following: Office of Exchange Coordination and Designation which is a list of the designated sponsors for exchange programs covered by the J visa.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## ChungyUK (Feb 27, 2008)

Bevdeforges said:


> I have to say that their website doesn't inspire great confidence. If they are a legit program, it seems odd that they are operating from a "freebie" website parking service.
> 
> They have tightened up the requirements a bit for the "exchange" visa (J category). You might be interested in the following: Office of Exchange Coordination and Designation which is a list of the designated sponsors for exchange programs covered by the J visa.
> Cheers,
> Bev


I've heard from somebody that Internships in the USA are free and you shouldn't have to pay a penny. I not too sure exactly how internships really work but to pay a sum of $3,647 to take up a program for 18 months, is that the average cost? 

Is there anyone out there who has taken an internship from the company "Internship 4 America" in the past? any feedback would be appreciated


----------



## ChungyUK (Feb 27, 2008)

ChungyUK said:


> I've heard from somebody that Internships in the USA are free and you shouldn't have to pay a penny. I not too sure exactly how internships really work but to pay a sum of $3,647 to take up a program for 18 months, is that the average cost?
> 
> Is there anyone out there who has taken an internship from the company "Internship 4 America" in the past? any feedback would be appreciated


Has anyone taken up an internship program with Internship 4 America?


----------

